# Water Dispenser Stopped Working



## Wood Butcher (Feb 24, 2008)

do you have a lot of sediment in your water? you could have a blockage of some kind. if ice maker works you are getting water, and you said you can hear the pump running, so it sounds like you are not getting water into or out of the pump


----------



## dgoldb1 (Jan 30, 2008)

I have city water so I couldn't imagine there being much sediment in the water.


----------



## MinConst (Nov 23, 2004)

If you ice maker is truly getting water then there must be a blockage to the water outlet. Be sure the ice maker is really getting water and if so take the thing apart and find the blockage.


----------



## terri_and_jj (Feb 24, 2008)

if your ice maker isn't getting water could be your filter is clogged. i agree it's got to be blockage if everything in your posting is accurate


----------



## dgoldb1 (Jan 30, 2008)

terri_and_jj said:


> if your ice maker isn't getting water could be your filter is clogged. i agree it's got to be blockage if everything in your posting is accurate



I have emptied the entire ice maker and the next day it was full so I am pretty sure that the ice maker is getting water.


----------



## terri_and_jj (Feb 24, 2008)

then i would take a look at where water lines connect to and from the pump


----------



## End Grain (Nov 17, 2007)

Your fridge may have a built-in sensor that cuts out the water dispenser feature when the filter is getting or actually clogged as a reminder. One of my customers has such a fridge. State-of-the-art electronic wonder. If you have another filter or if one is inexpensive enough to buy and try, see if changing it will do the trick.


----------



## LawnGuyLandSparky (Nov 18, 2007)

The water dispenser is a CHILLED water dispenser. It chills by running the water dispenser supply line either through a hunk of coiled water line or through a small container inside the refrigerator usually behind the bottom vegetable crisper. See if it's frozen and if it is, your fridge temp is too low.


----------



## dgoldb1 (Jan 30, 2008)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> The water dispenser is a CHILLED water dispenser. It chills by running the water dispenser supply line either through a hunk of coiled water line or through a small container inside the refrigerator usually behind the bottom vegetable crisper. See if it's frozen and if it is, your fridge temp is too low.


Doesn't the ice maker get water through the filter as well as the water dispenser? I tried turning the temp to the warmest settings for a couple day because I thought the lines may have frozen. No luck...I didn't check behind the vegetable crisper. I'll have to take a look there.


----------



## End Grain (Nov 17, 2007)

dgoldb1 said:


> Doesn't the ice maker get water through the filter as well as the water dispenser? I tried turning the temp to the warmest settings for a couple day because I thought the lines may have frozen. No luck...I didn't check behind the vegetable crisper. I'll have to take a look there.


Yes , but this feature on the fridge I'm referring to was probably put in there as a way of reminding the consumer that the filter has to be changed. Ice cubes are out of sight and out of mind at least until the supply runs out but filtered water is a go-to thing numerous times a day.

In this customer's case, the replacement filter's instructions stated it had to filled with water and dumped out several times, then refilled again, allowed to sit for a couple of minutes and installed so that the sensor would detect the flow. Best part was that the filter cost $38!!!

I'm only suggesting that before you go and dismantle things or get too far along in your diagnostics, try the simplest stuff first. Do you have the owner's manual? If not, you can probably go up on-line and look at it at the manufacturer's site.


----------



## girltech (Jan 4, 2008)

Can you supply the model number of your fridge?

The fridge does not have a water pump it has solenoid valves.

There is a separate valve for the ice maker and the water dispenser.

They are located at the back of the fridge where the water line hooks on.

You can check them with a meter.


----------



## dgoldb1 (Jan 30, 2008)

girltech said:


> Can you supply the model number of your fridge?
> 
> The fridge does not have a water pump it has solenoid valves.
> 
> ...



The fridge is a GE model GSH25KGPA.

I was reading online somewhere about exactly what you mentioned. There is a dual solenoid, one fore the ice maker and one for the water dispenser. 

Now the odd thing is that I hear something trigger when I try to get water... out


----------



## girltech (Jan 4, 2008)

Now that I have your model number I can see that your fridge has an electronic control.

Is there anything strange happening when you request water like the fan slowing down or the lights dimming?

You may be hearing a relay on the board.

Here is a good place to look at the breakdown of your appliance parts.


----------



## dgoldb1 (Jan 30, 2008)

girltech said:


> Now that I have your model number I can see that your fridge has an electronic control.
> 
> Is there anything strange happening when you request water like the fan slowing down or the lights dimming?
> 
> ...


I hear a click and then a hum when I try to get water out. I wonder if I need this part...

http://www.partselect.com/xq/aspx/Inventory.304374/qx/PartDetail.htm?SourceCode=5&ModelNum=GSH25KGPA


----------



## jakerot (May 8, 2011)

I am having the same problem with GSH25KGPA FRIDGE

previous homeowners left this fridge so I dont know the history.

I changed the filter 2 weeks ago. The water worked fine for a while, then just stopped. Icemaker is working fine. 

The solenoids are ok. I disconnected tubing coupling located front left bottom. This is where the supply line enters the freezer door. Water comes out there when the lever is activated. But when I reconnect, no water.

I tried to blow up the line but it was blocked. 

seems like a valve of some sort isnt opening.

The instruction manual says 

Dispenser is LOCKED. • Press and hold the LOCK CONTROL pad for 3 seconds

will try next time i am at the house and reply back.

Wouldn't that be something if that is all it was. :furious:


----------



## CJH98 (May 16, 2011)

I am having the exact same issue, a couple of weeks ago my water stopped working. I purchased this fridge new about 7 yrs ago. I know water is getting to the line that enters the freezer door but it won't dispense. I went as far as to snake the line to see if I could clear the blockage but to no avail. It seems that whatever is blocking the water from dispensing is located about 2 inches back from the dispenser nozzle. Any ideas?


----------



## jakerot (May 8, 2011)

I am starting to think the line in the freezer door is frozen. turned setting down to 1 in the freezer section last week. still no water. the freezer is empty now however. I might pull the plug and see if that melts it.


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

IF you're getting water to the door and you hear the solenoid humming- the line inside door is frozen....IF the interior liner is metal and your serial # is between AF thru AM; you need heater kit # wr49x10173....it's a little tricky to install and you only get one shot to screw it up, so unless you're hard core, call someone to install it.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

When you attempt to get chilled water you are activating a switch which tells the solenoid valve for this line to open and dispense water. You may hear a "click" noise and a "hum" as if the solenoid is working. This does not mean that the solenoid is indeed opening the small needle valve to allow water to pass through. I have seen these valves get stuck and not open even though the solenoid checks out just fine. If you feel "Handy-Dandy" then try this: Find out which solenoid is for the water dispenser, remove the water line which feeds your dispenser, have someone attempt to obtain water from the dispenser, BUT only for a second. IF no water comes out of the valve--you need a new valve. IF it does, sorry, clean up the mess and continue to troubleshoot the rest of this system.


----------

